# MTB Euregio Cup 2004 / Termine



## rpo35 (19. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

bei der (bisher erfolglosen) Suche nach den Terminen dieser CC-Serie für dieses Jahr, bin ich per Zufall hier gelandet; Schade, das Rennen in Kelmis findet nicht statt.  

Kennt irgend jemand eine Quelle mit allen Terminen für 2004 oder evtl. einzelne Termine ? Wenn ja, bitte hier posten.

Danke und Gruß
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (19. Januar 2004)

Habe soeben eine Anfrage an die Veranstalter in Einruhr u. Bütgenbach geschickt.

Schade, Kelmis hat mir ganz gut gelegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (20. Januar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bei der (bisher erfolglosen) Suche nach den Terminen dieser CC-Serie für dieses Jahr, bin ich per Zufall hier gelandet; Schade, das Rennen in Kelmis findet nicht statt.
> 
> ...


 Hallo zusammen,

 habe ich gerade Tomaten auf den Augen oder den falschen Browser. Ich finde die Termine nicht auf der Seite.

 Grüße

 holger


----------



## XCRacer (20. Januar 2004)

Ich würde sagen, das mit den Tomaten 

Da steht, das das Rennen in Kelmis nicht statt findet. Es gibt dort _keine_ Termine! Daher ja die Frage von rpo35

Ich habe zumindest _einen_ Termin. Wobei daraus nicht zu ersehen ist, ob das Rennen zum Euregio-Cup zählt. Wovon ich aber ausgehe.

Hier die Antwort von Bütgenbach:

_das MTB-Rennen ist am 15. August 2004
Genaue Informationen finden Sie unter http://www.eifel-biker.be

Die Webseite wird in 2 Wochen aktualisiert._


----------



## rpo35 (21. Januar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe ich gerade Tomaten auf den Augen oder den falschen Browser. Ich finde die Termine nicht auf der Seite.
> 
> ...



Hallo Holger,

wie René schon schrieb; dort gab's nir die Info, dass das Rennen in Kelmis nicht mehr stattfindet. Zwischenzeitlich gab's ein Update bei den "News".

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (26. Januar 2004)

Hi,

ausgerechnet den Termin von Eupen zuerst:
Klickst Du hier 

12.09.2004
11:00 Uhr Kids Trophy (7-11 Jahre)
11:45 Uhr Kids Trophy (12-14 Jahre)
14:00 Uhr Hauptrennen

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (26. Januar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ausgerechnet den Termin von Eupen zuerst:
> Klickst Du hier
> ...


 Ist ja ein Witz. Lächerliches Höhenprofil. Dafür stehe ich doch nicht auf. 
 Wenn ich 4 Runden schaffe, bin ich glücklich. 
 Mal Spass bei Seite, was werden denn so auf der Strecke für Zeiten gefahren??
 Die Steigung am Anfang ist ja schon ein Hammer.

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (26. Januar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Mal Spass bei Seite, was werden denn so auf der Strecke für Zeiten gefahren?? Die Steigung am Anfang ist ja schon ein Hammer.



Meine Runden zwischen 19 und 21 Minuten; guckst Du hier

Rene etwas schneller; 17-19,5 Minuten; guckst Du hier

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Wenn Du kurz nach der Zieldurchfahrt kotzt war die Einteilung richtig...


----------



## rpo35 (26. Januar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Runden zwischen 19 und 21 Minuten; guckst Du hier
> 
> Rene etwas schneller; 17-19,5 Minuten; guckst Du hier
> 
> ...



Heisst mit anderen Worten: ca. 2 Minuten für die "Schei...Steigung"...


----------



## rpo35 (27. Januar 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

soeben ist folgende Mail bei mir eingegangen:

Good evening Ralph, 

You can consult the actual calender for EBBT at this (actually in construction, but the calendar can be consulted)

I am sorry, but I didnt heard this news for Kelmis. 
Here are the dates for the VOR challenge:

-         Einruhr: 20 / 6
-         St-Vith: 4/7
-         Butgenbach: 14-15/8
-         Lontzen kids: 22/8
-         Kelmis: 29/8
-         Eupen: 12/9

Have a nice week and see you soon,
Christian

-----Original Message-----
From: Ralph Patzel [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: mardi 27 janvier 2004 19:57
To: [email protected]
Subject: VOR & EBBT calender 2004

Hello Christian,

would you please drop me a mail when the dates for the races in 2004 are available ?
I've heard that there will be no event in Kelmis...do you know that ?

Thanks and kind regards
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (7. Februar 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

noch etwas Neues zu dem Thema Euregio Cup...oder allegemein !?:

Habe gehört, dass in diesem eine Lizenz erforderlich ist; weiss da jemand mehr drüber ?

Danke und Gruß
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gambo (8. Februar 2004)

"Lontzen kids: 22/8" heißt das , das es dort nur ein kids rennen gibt?

mathias


----------



## rpo35 (9. Februar 2004)

gambo schrieb:
			
		

> "Lontzen kids: 22/8" heißt das , das es dort nur ein kids rennen gibt?
> 
> mathias



Hallo Mathias,

so stand es in der Mail; ich werde das aber nochmal hinterfragen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (12. Juni 2004)

Moin zusammen,

habe übrigens alle Termine (EBBT & Euregio Cup) hier zusammen getragen.
Ob ich in Einruhr starte, weiß ich noch nicht.

Übrigens: Hab im Shop den Flyer von Einruhr gesichtet; in der Ausschreibung steht nix von Lizenzen !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## dr flitzer (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß denn jemand wer das Rennen in Kelmis veranstaltet?
Da ich in der Gegend wohne, könnte ich diesbezüglich mal
nachfragen!

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## rpo35 (14. Juni 2004)

Mahlzeit,

so, jetzt habe ich doch mal was brauchbares gefunden:
Alle Termine des VOR...
Veranstalter in Kelmis ist der Vélo Club Kelmis, der aber leider nur eine Telefonnr. anbietet: 0032 (0)87 658200

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## dr flitzer (14. Juni 2004)

sofern ich etwas in Erfahrung bringen kann, werde ich es hier
rein schreiben!

also bis dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (14. Juni 2004)

Deckt sich weitgehend mit meiner Liste!

Wichtig ist, das Malmedy als 3.Lauf des VOR-Euregio-MTB-Cup hinzu kommt, und  das Lontzen nur Kids-Cup ist !


----------



## XCRacer (18. Juni 2004)

* Auftakt am Sonntag, 20. Juni 2004, in Einruhr
Dritter Euregio-Cup verspricht Spannung*

Mit der Veranstaltung im deutschen Eifelort Einruhr startet der Euregio-Cup der Mountain-Biker am kommenden Sonntag, 20. Juni, in seine dritte Saison. Der Verband ostbelgischer Radsportler (VOR) verspricht sich im Rahmen dieser Serie, in der sowohl Hobbyfahrer, der Nachwuchs und geübte MTB-Sportler zur Geltung kommen, eine Reihe hochklassiger Rennen. Klares Konzept Nachdem vor drei Jahren eine eigene Wettkampfreihe für das Einzugsgebiet der Euregio geschaffen werden konnte, zeigt sich vor allem der aufstrebende Nachwuchs perfekt aufgenommen und dementsprechend motiviert und ambitioniert.

Ziel des neben der »East Belgian Biker Trophy« renommiertesten MTB-Events der Region ist die sportliche Transparenz. Im »EBBT« kämpfen die Fahrer in den unterschiedlichsten Disziplinen mit unterschiedlichen Distanzen und Schwierigkeitsstufen um Siegerehren und Bestzeiten. Dadurch wird die Sicherheit der Fahrer oftmals nicht gewährleistet.

Aus diesem Grund entschlossen sich die VOR-Verantwortlichen vor drei Jahren für ein einheitlicheres Wettkampfschema: Die Euregio-Cup-Rennen sind ausschließlich so genannte Cross-Country-Rennen und gehen über eine Gesamtdistanz von maximal 45 Kilometern. »Der Sportler, der sich während der Woche auf Wettkämpfe vorbereitet, weiß dann klar und deutlich, was ihn beim Rennen erwartet«, so VOR-Präsident Henri Beckers.

*»Kid´s Promo Trophy«*

Für den Hobby-Radsportler kommt erleichternd hinzu, dass jedes Rennen unmittelbar nach der Zieleinfahrt des Ersten beendet ist, so dass die weniger geübten Fahrer niemals über die gesamte Renndistanz fahren müssen.

Die Teilnehmerzahlen der vergangenen beiden Auftaktjahre untermauerten die Tatsache, dass der VOR mit seinem Rennkonzept den Nerv der Sportler getroffen hat und sich somit auf dem richtigen Weg befindet. Neben den Erwachsenenrennen legt der VOR ein besonderes Augenmerk auf die Nachwuchsarbeit in den Vereinen.

Um diese Arbeit zu fördern, wird parallel zum Euregio-Cup die so genannte »Kid's Promo Trophy« für Kinder und Jugendliche angeboten. Die Kinder starten jeweils auf einem kürzeren und zugleich leichteren Parcours, der mit zwei Starts über eine Distanz von sechs bis acht Kilometer geht.

Für die anstehende Meisterschaft sehen die VOR-Verantwortlichen insgesamt sechs Rennen vor. Das Rennpensum beträgt zwei Rennen pro Monat, was den teilnehmenden Vereinen aus Einruhr, Bütgenbach, Helowa, Kelmis und Eupen entgegen kommt. 

Gefunden bei www.pratt.be.tt (Artikel aus dem Grenz-Echo)

Wer hätte es gedacht! Der V.O.R. hat ebdlich eine eigene Webseite 
*http://www.vor-cycling.be/*

Wer von uns/euch ist jetzt eigentlich bei der Fortsetzung von Nutscheid ...äh ich meine das Rennen in Einruhr dabei? Es ist mal wieder Schlammschlacht angesagt 
Allerdings ist der Asphaltanteil relativ hoch und die Strecke kann, nach meiner Einschätzung, etwas Regen vertragen.


----------



## rpo35 (19. Juni 2004)

Huhu,

soll ja relativ trocken bleiben morgen...wahrscheinlich bin ich da; spätesten 12:30 Uhr.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (21. Juni 2004)

HI
Twiggy und meine Wenigkeit haben sich Gestern auf den Weg gemacht um unserer WBTS Biker in Einruhr anzufeuern. Nebenbei habe ich noch ein paar Bilder geschossen. Glückwunsch zu Eurem Ergebniss!
P.S.: Ralph nun hast du schon ein  schönes Bild von deinem neuen Rad in Aktion!











Die Bilder sind  hier


----------



## rpo35 (21. Juni 2004)

@Iggy: Hast Du fein gemacht...nur in dem Steistück hättest Du nicht knipsen müssen...  

Ich stelle heute abend auch ein paar Bilder rein...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (21. Juni 2004)

Doch doch, dass war schon OK. So habe ich kein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich in den Marathonveranstaltungen die Berge hochschiebe. Mir klingen immer diese Worte: Alles fahrbar im Kopf. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Was habt Ihr den für Zeiten gebracht? Habe da noch nichts gefunden. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (21. Juni 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Doch doch, dass war schon OK. So habe ich kein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich in den Marathonveranstaltungen die Berge hochschiebe. Mir klingen immer diese Worte: Alles fahrbar im Kopf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sobald ich alle Links zu Bildern und den Ergebnissen habe, schriebe ich was.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (21. Juni 2004)

Bei mir lief es nicht so gut. Mein Darmproblem verfolgt mich immer noch. Schon wärend des Rennens mußte ich auf den Pott! Leider waren bei der einzigen Toilette am Platz 20Cent für die Benutzung fällig. Sowas habe ich beim Rennen normalerweise nicht im Trikot  

Ansonsten eine ganz gute Veranstaltung. Die Strecke ist ganz nett. Nach meinem Geschmack zu viel Asphalt und zu wenig Trails. Aber die Jungs vom SV-EE sind ja froh überhaupt was genemigt zu bekommen!

@Iggy, Twiggy: Danke für das leckere Bier nach dem Rennen  

Um die Steilheit der Schiebepassage besser darzustellen, habe dein Bild etwas gedreht und nach den Bäumen ausgerichtet. Denn die wachsen normalerweise gerade nach oben und nicht schräg nach vorne


----------



## rpo35 (21. Juni 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Um die Steilheit der Schiebepassage besser darzustellen, habe dein Bild etwas gedreht und nach den Bäumen ausgerichtet. Denn die wachsen normalerweise gerade nach oben und nicht schräg nach vorne



Hi,

sieht man auch ganz gut, wenn man auf die Versen schaut; so läuft kein Mensch freiwillig. Da kommt man wirklich nur rauf, wenn man absolut ungestört fahren kann.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (21. Juni 2004)

Ich hab hier eine paar Bilder vom Kids-Rennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (21. Juni 2004)

Huhu,

da die Ergebnisse noch nicht online sind, muß der Bericht auf meiner HP noch warten. Wenigsten geht hier das Fotoalbum wieder und ich kann Euch ain paar Bilder von der "Horde" Firebikern liefern.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (22. Juni 2004)

Hier  gibt es weitere Fotos aus Einruhr !


----------



## rpo35 (22. Juni 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier  gibt es weitere Fotos aus Einruhr !



Die Ergebnisse sind auch seit gestern abend online...guckt ihr hier...

Der Kurzbericht kommt auch noch...hab ne Menge um die Ohren, weil ich auch um die Firebike Seite mit den ganzen Kids kümmern muß...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!
...schade, kein einziges bild von mir dabei. kommt mir irgendwie vor, als hätten die photographen nur die pros geknipst...naja.
ich bin ziemlich sicher mit von der partie in st. vith nächstes wochenende, wie siehts denn da mit den technischen ansprüchen im gelände aus
(weil ich überhaupt keine richtigen erfahrungen gesammelt habe, XCRacer wird das bestätigen können) ?

Knax alias Max


----------



## rpo35 (23. Juni 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen!
> ...schade, kein einziges bild von mir dabei. kommt mir irgendwie vor, als hätten die photographen nur die pros geknipst...naja.
> ich bin ziemlich sicher mit von der partie in st. vith nächstes wochenende, wie siehts denn da mit den technischen ansprüchen im gelände aus
> (weil ich überhaupt keine richtigen erfahrungen gesammelt habe, XCRacer wird das bestätigen können) ?
> ...



Huhu,

hier (oben links) gibt's nen Kurzbericht und nochmal alle bisher bekannten Links zu Bildern (bis auf die Kids).
Über St. Vith kann ich nix sagen, weil ich dort noch nicht gefahren bin.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (23. Juni 2004)

Die Strecke in St.Vith ist eine der vielseitigsten Strecken die ich kenne. Es gibt erstklassige Singletrails, technische und steile Abfahrten und anspruchsvolle Anstiege. Aber auch breite Wege zum Bolzen. Vom Charakter ganz anders wie die relativ einfache Strecke in Einruhr.

Hinzu kommt noch, das St.Vith nicht nur zum VOR-Euregio-Cup gehört, sondern dort auch eine Lauf zur EBBT statt findet. Das Starterfeld ist nicht nur größer, sondern auch qualitativ hoher.

St.Vith war letztes Jahr mein Schei$$rennen. War dort krank. Aber diesesmal bin ich zuversichtlich. Habe ja mein alljährliches Krankrennen (Einruhr) schon hinter mir


----------



## Knax (23. Juni 2004)

...anstiege sind bei mir weniger das problem, mehr die technisch anspruchsvollen singletrails. muss ich halt noch was üben 
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (23. Juni 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...anstiege sind bei mir weniger das problem, mehr die technisch anspruchsvollen singletrails. muss ich halt noch was üben
> Knax



Ok...muß zugeben, daß ich mich ein bischen an mein neues Bike gewöhnen mußte..............................................................................................................grübel...............aber welche Trails meinst Du ?  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (25. Juni 2004)

...beispielsweise in der nähe vom thönbachweg (die bilder findest du auf xcracer.de; tour vom 5.6.04) ...werde heute noch trainieren. ich hab mir sagen lassen, dass das motocross-gelände in stolberg dazu gut geeignet sein
soll, mal sehen, ansonsten wieder die alt-bekannten gräben   
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (25. Juni 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...beispielsweise in der nähe vom thönbachweg (die bilder findest du auf xcracer.de; tour vom 5.6.04) ...werde heute noch trainieren. ich hab mir sagen lassen, dass das motocross-gelände in stolberg dazu gut geeignet sein
> soll, mal sehen, ansonsten wieder die alt-bekannten gräben
> Knax



 ...ich dachte Du sprichst vom CC-Rennen in Einruhr !?


----------



## Knax (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!
also: das rennen in einruhr war noch im bereich des möglichen (für mich),
sollte die strecke in st. vith viel anspruchsvoller sein, von wegen singletrail etc, so muss ich noch ne weile so was trainieren, beispielsweise in der nähe vom thönbachweg oder die cross-strecke fahren, sonst lande ich noch auf dem letzten platz 
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (25. Juni 2004)

Nabend,

Leute, Leute...also Malmedy macht mich total kirre...
Samstag, 10.7. = EBBT
Sonntag, 11.7. = Euregio Cup um 12:55 Uhr

Kein Kids Rennen im Euregio Cup !?

Ist das so alles richtig ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (26. Juni 2004)

10 JUILLET 2004, WETTSTREIT *EAST BELGIAN BIKER TROPHY*

COURSE EN LIGNE 35 KM, Einschreibung : 14h00, Start : 16h00

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

MALMEDY MOUNTAIN TROPHY, 18h30

MTB Kids Promo Trophy ( 7-11 J / 12-14 J)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

11 JUILLET 2004, BELGIAN CUP

10h00 -Débutants, Dames Jeunes
-Nieuwelingen, Dames Jeugd

11h30 -Dames, Masters1, Masters2, Juniors (UCI)

*>> 12h55 -EUREGIO-MTB-CUP <<*

Open (Fun Klasse), Für jedermann

2. Wettstreit: MALMEDY MOUTAIN TROPHY

13h00 -Aspiranten

14h30 -ELITE/ESPOIRS (UCI)

17h00  Preisverteilung

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Alles hier gefunden: http://users.skynet.be/mmt/


----------



## rpo35 (26. Juni 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...MTB Kids Promo Trophy ( 7-11 J / 12-14 J)...



Ich kenn das...aber ist das ein Kids Rennen innerhalb des Euregio Cups ? Ich denke nein...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (26. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenn das...aber ist das ein Kids Rennen innerhalb des Euregio Cups ? Ich denke nein...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Habe soeben den Flyer von Eupen hier liegen und da heisst es auch "MTB Kids Promo Trophy". Also findet das Kids-Rennen in Malmedy Euregio Cup am Samstag, den 10.07. um 18:30 statt.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (26. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe soeben den Flyer von Eupen hier liegen und da heisst es auch "MTB Kids Promo Trophy". Also findet das Kids-Rennen in Malmedy Euregio Cup am Samstag, den 10.07. um 18:30 statt.
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Wer startet denn alles in Malmedy von uns?


----------



## rpo35 (26. Juni 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Wer startet denn alles in Malmedy von uns?



Ich weiß es noch nicht...und vor allem weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich dann am Samstag oder am Sonntag starte.
Melde mich noch...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (26. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß es noch nicht...und vor allem weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich dann am Samstag oder am Sonntag starte.
> Melde mich noch...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Ja mach das bitte . Dann werde ich auch starten!


----------



## Knax (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!
wie gewünscht ein bericht zum rennen in st. vith:
aus meiner sicht die hölle!!! aber seht selbst:
als wir in st. vith ankamen, sah das wetter schon recht bescheiden aus, graue wolken und arschkalt. sind natürlich die runde von 8km mal abgefahren, was aus meiner sicht schon der höhepunkt war: alles ok. bis Kilometer 5, dann einmal falsch gebremst, schon flog ich einen knipp runter, knapp an einem baum vorbei. fazit: kinn blutig, lippe aufgeschlagen. naja, bis jetzt war noch alles ok. dann nach einem weiteren kilometer: platt! naja, kann auch vorkommen. sind dann zurück zum ziel, hab da meinen schlauch ausgetauscht
und weiter ging der stress. ich fahr 5 meter mit dem neuen schlauch, wieder platt, obwohl ich alles gechecked hatte (von wegen steinchen unterm mantel...)...eigentlich kein problem so einen schlauch zu flicken, wenn man aber nur noch 10min bis zum start hat wohl...hab es dann noch rechtzeitig geschafft...und nun fing es an zu regnen. "kein problem" dachte ich mir, "hast ja die guten reifen von Iggy ausgeliehen bekommen"...war auch alles schön und gut bis zum letzten teil des rennens, wo dann jedes stück der strecke voll schlamm war...kurzum: für mich als anfänger war das ein höllenritt, daher auch extrem langsam gefahren. das ergebnis werde ich aus gründen der persönlichen motivation nicht veröffentlichen...es kann ja nur besser werden  !!! 
@Iggy: danke noch mals für die reifen, mit meinen hätte ich es vergessen können (wie 30 andere biker, die zwischenzeitig aufgegeben haben!!!) ich denken schon an eine neuanschaffung à la Racing Ralph nach...
@XCRacer: die sehr steilen abfahrten war ja wirklich sehr steil   
@all: für erfahrene biker echt super strecke, gute organisation und leckerer reisfladen im ziel   

der seine wunden leckende Knax


----------



## IGGY (4. Juli 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen!
> wie gewünscht ein bericht zum rennen in st. vith:
> aus meiner sicht die hölle!!! aber seht selbst:
> als wir in st. vith ankamen, sah das wetter schon recht bescheiden aus, graue wolken und arschkalt. sind natürlich die runde von 8km mal abgefahren, was aus meiner sicht schon der höhepunkt war: alles ok. bis Kilometer 5, dann einmal falsch gebremst, schon flog ich einen knipp runter, knapp an einem baum vorbei. fazit: kinn blutig, lippe aufgeschlagen. naja, bis jetzt war noch alles ok. dann nach einem weiteren kilometer: platt! naja, kann auch vorkommen. sind dann zurück zum ziel, hab da meinen schlauch ausgetauscht
> ...



Hi
Schade das du so ein Pech hattest. Hoffe deine Wunden sind nicht zu schlimm. Naja mach dir nichts draus. Kann nur noch schlimmer werden. Den RR kann wie schon gesagt nur empfehlen. Man sieht sich!


----------



## rpo35 (4. Juli 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ..."hast ja die guten reifen von Iggy ausgeliehen bekommen"...



Hi @Knax,

na so gut können die Pneus nicht gewesen sein...2x platt  
Wie auch immer; das is halt Lehrgeld und zum Glück is ja nix schlimmes passiert. Den Racing Ralph kann ich Dir nur empfehlen, allerdings ist der nichts für Schlamm ! Ich hab für den Urlaub in Kroatien nochmal meine gebrauchten Michelin HotS aufgezogen, weil mir der RR dafür zu schade ist.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (4. Juli 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @Knax,
> 
> na so gut können die Pneus nicht gewesen sein...2x platt
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Lol . Was soll denn an dem Black Jack verkehrt sein? Sind gerade mal ca.500km alt.


----------



## rpo35 (4. Juli 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Lol . Was soll denn an dem Black Jack verkehrt sein? Sind gerade mal ca.500km alt.



Ganz einfach Ingo; er ist 2x platt gegangen...nimms doch nicht persönlich. Ich hab vor nem Jahr noch Fat Albert gefahren und dacht, "damit fährst du nie platt"...von wegen !


----------



## IGGY (4. Juli 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach Ingo; er ist 2x platt gegangen...nimms doch nicht persönlich. Ich hab vor nem Jahr noch Fat Albert gefahren und dacht, "damit fährst du nie platt"...von wegen !


Ich nehme doch nichts persönlich   Vieleicht liegt es ja an der Montage oder am Druck? Naja kann man eh nichts mehr dran machen. Ich habe jedenfalls nie schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem BJ gemacht.


----------



## XCRacer (4. Juli 2004)

Pünktlich zum Start auf dem Sportplatz in St.Vith fing es an zu regnen und es sollte bis zum Zieleinlauf auch nicht mit dem Regen aufhören. So mutierte die knochentrockene und damit schnelle Strecke allmählich zum Schlammrennen. Da dieser zweite Lauf des VOR Euregio-MTB-Cup zugleich zur EBBT zählte, war der Wettbewerb wie erwartet auf hohem Niveau. Wie auch in Einruhr war u.a. der deutsche Seniorenmeister Holger Sewig am Start.

 Für mich lief es ganz gut. Ich kam mit der technisch anspruchsvollen Strecke ganz gut zurecht. Ich habe es geschafft, nicht zu stürzen. Das war bei den nassen Wiesenabfahrten und den heftigen Wurzelpassagen nicht selbstverständlich. Einige verließen die Strecke vorzeitig, nachdem sie unsanft auf Tuchfühlung mit den klebrigen Ardennenboden in Kontakt traten.

 Ich lief als ca.46. ins Ziel (Ergebnisse sind noch nicht Online!). Womit ich bei dem großen und starken Starterfeld zufrieden, aber nicht begeistert war. Mir fehlte etwas der letzte Biss. Ich denke jedoch, das ich mich in der Gesamtwertung im Euregio-Cup deutlich verbessern konnte, da vor mir viele Biker waren, die in Einruhr nicht am Start waren.

  Am nächsten Sonntag geht es weiter in Malmedy. Diese Strecke verspricht ebenso technisch anspruchsvoll zu werden. Freue mich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Bilder vom Kids-Rennen gibt es hier.

 Ralph: Habe extra für dich ein paar Firefüchse geknipst. Ich hoffe, du kannst mit den Gesichtern was anfangen. Ansonsten musst du die Namen über die Startnummern herausfinden.

*@Knax:* That's Mountainbiking ! Aber ich hoffe, das dich solch ein Rennen nicht abschreckt, sondern motiviert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (4. Juli 2004)

...es waren 2mal kleine, spitze steinchen...da machste nix (ausser vielleicht 2 tonnen schwere kevlar reifen für omas)... egal! während des rennens war ja alles ok! werde morgen mal alles inspezieren und kräfitg putzen
@Iggy: kann dir die reifen erst ab mittwoch wiederbringen...
@all: hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich eigentlich läufer bin?!
irgendwie hat der mtb-sport was gegen mich   
Knax


----------



## Happy_User (4. Juli 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach Ingo; er ist 2x platt gegangen...nimms doch nicht persönlich. Ich hab vor nem Jahr noch Fat Albert gefahren und dacht, "damit fährst du nie platt"...von wegen !


 Hi Ralph,

  dachte in Deinem Alter hört man auf zu träumen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Die meisten MTB Reifen haben doch keine Kevlarkakasse. Die sind halt für andere Dinge optimiert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Werde nie vergessen, wie ich nach 50 km einen neuen Mantel kaufen musste, weil auf der Rurseerunde irgend ein Stein mir diesen einmal quer geschlitzt hat.


  Grüße

  Holger


----------



## XCRacer (4. Juli 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Die meisten MTB Reifen haben doch keine Kevlarkakasse


 Ich würde eher sagen, alle MTB-Reifen, zumindest die für höhere Ansprüche, haben eine Kevlarkasse. Soweit ich weiß, ist jeder Faltreifen einer mit Kevlar. Lasse mich aber auch gerne vom Gegenteil überregen.

 PS: Glückwunsch zu deiner großen Tour. 2000Hm 
 In zwei Wochen stehe ich ebenfalls wieder für ausgedehnte MTB-Touren zur Verfügung. Dann beginnt meiner Saisonaufbau für die zweite Wettkampfphase.


----------



## IGGY (4. Juli 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...es waren 2mal kleine, spitze steinchen...da machste nix (ausser vielleicht 2 tonnen schwere kevlar reifen für omas)... egal! während des rennens war ja alles ok! werde morgen mal alles inspezieren und kräfitg putzen
> @Iggy: kann dir die reifen erst ab mittwoch wiederbringen...
> @all: hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich eigentlich läufer bin?!
> irgendwie hat der mtb-sport was gegen mich
> Knax


Jo kein Problem!


----------



## XCRacer (4. Juli 2004)

Hier noch das Profil der Strecke in St.Vith (Sieht doch harmlos aus ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## redrace (5. Juli 2004)

> Am nächsten Sonntag geht es weiter in Malmedy. Diese Strecke verspricht ebenso technisch anspruchsvoll zu werden. Freue mich



HUHU

Wann fährst Du in Eschweiler los??


----------



## XCRacer (5. Juli 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Wann fährst Du in Eschweiler los??


  Start ist um 12:55Uhr

 Ich fahre dann um 10Uhr hier in Dürwiss ab. Fahrzeit ca. eine Stunde ab Eschweiler. Können uns an der Autobahnauffahrt "Eschweiler" an der Aral-Tankstelle treffen. Von mir aus dann die Räder in mein oder dein Auto laden und weiter fahren.

  Interesse? >> [email protected]


----------



## Happy_User (5. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Glückwunsch zu deiner großen Tour. 2000Hm
> In zwei Wochen stehe ich ebenfalls wieder für ausgedehnte MTB-Touren zur Verfügung. Dann beginnt meiner Saisonaufbau für die zweite Wettkampfphase.


 Danke Danke,

 Ich arbeite noch an den Karten von Belgien, so dass die Region Malmedy noch einmal in Angriff genommen werden kann.

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## East-B-iker (9. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

kennt von euch jemand die Strecke des MTB Cups in Malmedy?
Scheint ja ziemlich anspruchsvoll zu sein, mehr als 350hm auf 7,7km.

Wieviele Runden sind denn dort zu fahren?

Strackenprofil Malmedy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (9. Juli 2004)

East-B-iker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> kennt von euch jemand die Strecke des MTB Cups in Malmedy?
> Scheint ja ziemlich anspruchsvoll zu sein, mehr als 350hm auf 7,7km.
> ...


 Schau einmal unter www.ebbt.be

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Abfahrtsloser (9. Juli 2004)

Hallöchen !!!

Die Strecke in Malmedy ist der Hammer 2 Runden an 7,7 km !!
Technisch auf höchsten Niveau ( gleicht Houffalize ) nichts für mich fahr trotzdem mit !!!


----------



## XCRacer (9. Juli 2004)

also heißt es, wir müssen 5 Runden a 7km fahren ?!

 Renndistanz ist ja laut Ausschreibung 35km


----------



## Abfahrtsloser (9. Juli 2004)

euregio cup sind 2 Runden an 7,7 km = 15 KM !!!
EBBT 35 km ist ne andere Strecke !!!


----------



## XCRacer (9. Juli 2004)

Abfahrtsloser schrieb:
			
		

> euregio cup sind 2 Runden an 7,7 km = 15 KM !!!
> EBBT 35 km ist ne andere Strecke !!!


 Da bin ich mal gespannt. Laut VOR ist die Distanz für einen VOR-Lauf zwischen min. 25 Km und max. 45 Km.
 Laut Guido Heuschen (Chef vom VOR) ist der VOR-Lauf um 12:55 !

 Für 15km setze ich mich doch nicht auf's Rad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Na was soll's! Bin ja ab ca. 10Uhr vor Ort, weil der Meik um 11:30 im UCI-Rennen startet.


----------



## XCRacer (11. Juli 2004)

Meik und ich sind gerade ganz frisch zurück aus Malmedy. Die Strecke war der absolute Überknaller. Wirklich Weltcup-tauglich! Die *Bilder* zeigen nicht etwa nur die Highlights, nein, die ganze Strecke ist ein Highlight.

 Auch die Starterfelder in den UCI-Klassen waren top besetzt. Alles was Rang und Namen in der belgischen und niederländischen Mountainbikeszene war am Start. Spitzenfahrer aus dem Europa-Cup zeigten sich hier beim Belgian Cup.

 Bei mir lief es ganz gut. Anfangs war ich etwas erbost über die kurze Distanz von 15km, aber der verwinkelte wurzelige Kurs forderte alles. Fahrtechnik auf höchstem Niveau war gefragt. Ergebnisse weiß ich noch nicht. Bei meiner Zieldurchfahrt kam ein Wolkenbruch runter, wir sind sofort abgehauen.

 Wie es beim Ersthelfer Meik gelaufen ist, muß er selber schreiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (11. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie es beim Ersthelfer Meik gelaufen ist, muß er selber schreiben...



HUHU

Der Rene zwingt mich wieder Dinge zu tun die ich eigentlich erst morgen machen wollte!! 
 Auf meiner HP  gibts den Bericht!! 

Rene hat Recht!! Die Strecke war fahrtechnisch echt der Hammer und konditionell sowieso!!!!


----------



## Knax (11. Juli 2004)

...ich hab gehört, dass sich einer in Malmedy beide Beine gebrochen hat...
das reicht mir schon als beschreibung der strecke!!!
Knax


----------



## Abfahrtsloser (12. Juli 2004)

Salut 
ich hab euch ja gesagt das die Strecke der reinste Wahnsinn ist !!!
Also für mich ist et net sehr gut gelaufen !!!! bin kein techniker und bin deshalb sehr viel gelaufen !! und jetzt hab ich seit langem nochmal Muskelkater davon !!! 

he East-biker du Loser warum warst de net da????


----------



## Abfahrtsloser (12. Juli 2004)

he East-B-iker schau dir die Euregio cup gesamtwertung mal an !!!!


----------



## XCRacer (12. Juli 2004)

@ Abfahrtsloser: Wie heist denn du in echt? Oder welche Platzierung hast du erreicht?

 Da waren wohl einige aus dem Forum in Malmedy. Hat leider nicht jeder seinen Nick auf dem Trikot. Ich bin eigentlich ziemlich einfach an den IBC Racing Team Klamotten zu erkennen.

 Knax, dich habe ich auch nicht gesehen! Na, dort war ja auch eine Menge los.

 c.u. in Bütgenbach


----------



## East-B-iker (12. Juli 2004)

@Abfahrtsloser:
die Strecke war mir doch etwas zu heavy für mich als Anfänger.
Eigentlich wollte ich ja mitfahren, aber als ich mir das Streckenprofil nochmals angesehen hab    dacht ich "das tust du dir nicht an"   
Aber ich habe mir vorgenommen die restlichen Rennen in B'bach, Kelmis und Eupen noch zu fahren.
In der Gesamtwertung des Euregio Cup bist du ja jetzt trotzdem mit vorne dabei. Und den Backes kriegst du auch noch, die letzten Rennen liegen dir ja besser als Malmedy und St.Vith, oder???

Bis denn


----------



## XCRacer (12. Juli 2004)

East-B-iker schrieb:
			
		

> In der Gesamtwertung des Euregio Cup bist du ja jetzt trotzdem mit vorne dabei. Und den Backes kriegst du auch noch, die letzten Rennen liegen dir ja besser als Malmedy und St.Vith, oder???


 Nicht vergessen. In der Gesamtwertung ist Ralf Graef nicht richtig aufgeführt. Er steht dort einmal mit Graef und mit Graf. Ist die selbe Person und er gehört demnach in die Top-5


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. Juli 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Auf meiner HP  gibts den Bericht!!


Hi Meik,
habe Dein Bericht gelesen und möchte nur kurz anmerken das ich es toll finde wie Du bzgl. des schwer gestürzten Fahrers reagiert hast.   


Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## redrace (13. Juli 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Meik,
> habe Dein Bericht gelesen und möchte nur kurz anmerken das ich es toll finde wie Du bzgl. des schwer gestürzten Fahrers reagiert hast.
> 
> 
> ...



HUHU

Ging doch um nichts und wenn es um etwas gegangen wäre, wäre es mir auch egal gewesen !! Angehalten hätte ich trotzdem, hätte ich nacher halt was schneller fahren müssen!!


----------



## redrace (13. Juli 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Ging doch um nichts und wenn es um etwas gegangen wäre, wäre es mir auch egal gewesen !! Angehalten hätte ich trotzdem, hätte ich nacher halt was schneller fahren müssen!!




HUHU

Ich wäre anschließend doch besser schneller gefahren!! Bin nämlich noch 8. geworden und das bei dem langsamen Tempo was ich in der letzten Runde an den Tag gelegt habe. Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Und meine Belohnung (Preisgeld) hab ich auch nicht abgeholt  . Ich bin einfach zu gut für diese Welt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (13. Juli 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Bin nämlich noch 8. geworden ...


 Wo stehen die Ergebnisse vom Belgien-Cup? Auf der MMT-Seite finde ich nur die vom Vorjahr


----------



## redrace (13. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wo stehen die Ergebnisse vom Belgien-Cup? Auf der MMT-Seite finde ich nur die vom Vorjahr




HUHU

Ich hab heute ein Word-Dokument per mail bekommen!! Morgen findest du die Ergebnisse bei mir auf der HP!!

Gruß Meik


----------



## Knax (13. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> @ Abfahrtsloser: Wie heist denn du in echt? Oder welche Platzierung hast du erreicht?
> 
> Da waren wohl einige aus dem Forum in Malmedy. Hat leider nicht jeder seinen Nick auf dem Trikot. Ich bin eigentlich ziemlich einfach an den IBC Racing Team Klamotten zu erkennen.
> 
> ...



...ist ja nicht so, als hätte ich nichts getan: ich war beim cross-duathlon in kesternich am start: 5,2km laufen 16,8km MTB 2,2km laufen
war nicht schlecht, vor allem die 1.000 höhenmeter   
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (13. Juli 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Bin nämlich noch 8. geworden ... Und meine Belohnung (Preisgeld) hab ich auch nicht abgeholt.


 Laut Wettkampfbestimmung und Preisgeldverteilung für internationale Rennen (Anhang B) hast du *35Euro verschenkt*





 Das wäre eine Gratistankfüllung gewesen


----------



## Abfahrtsloser (15. Juli 2004)

hilgers 

tja dann rutsch ich ja noch einen Platz nach unten in der Gesamtwertung (Graf ) !!!


----------



## redrace (16. Juli 2004)

HUHU

Fährt einer am 01.08. nach Franchville ??


----------



## rpo35 (31. August 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

hier ein kurzer Bericht zum Rennen in Kelmis aus meiner Sicht...war nicht so dolle...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (12. September 2004)

*Bericht aus Eupen:* Der neue Kurs in Eupen gefällt mir persönlich besser. Auch wenn man die Strecke keinenfalls als Technikkurs beschreiben kann, sind dort ein oder zwei Schlüsselstellen hinzu gekommen.

 Aus meiner Sicht: Für mich galt es nur vor meinem ärgsten Konkurenten Alain Backes ins Ziel zu kommen. Da er beim letzten Lauf in Kelmis 13 Plätze hinter mir war, sollte das wohl auch ein leichtes sein. Dachte ich!
 Im Glauben, ich wäre bereits vor ihm, teilte ich mir das Rennen ein. So richtig Druck hatte ich von Anfang an nicht in den Beinen. Ist schließlich das letzte Rennen der Saison.

 Als Romain nach zwei Runden mir zurief, das Alain 15 Plätze vor mir ist, wurde ich wach und fuhr was das Zeug hällt. Eine Runde später war ich sechs Plätze hinter ihm und vor Einfahrt in die letzte Runde konnte ich ihm endlich überholen. Wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe, bin ich in der Gsamtwertung 5. und in meiner Klasse 2. geworden.

   Romain hat bei der Fahrt zum Start einen Bremsbelag verloren, der nicht richtig saß, und konnte daher nicht starten! 

Hier ein paar Bilder aus dem Kids-Rennen. Nr. 257 ist der belgische Meister und hat das Rennen vor dem Feuervogel Nr. 273 gewonnen.

 Vor dem ersten Rennen stand noch ein Auto im Weg. Der Fahrer war nicht ausfindig zu machen, also wurde der Peugeot "weggeräumt" ! (siehe unten)


----------



## redrace (12. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *Bericht aus Eupen:* Der neue Kurs in Eupen gefällt mir persönlich besser. Auch wenn man die Strecke keinenfalls als Technikkurs beschreiben kann, sind dort ein oder zwei Schlüsselstellen hinzu gekommen.
> 
> Aus meiner Sicht: Für mich galt es nur vor meinem ärgsten Konkurenten Alain Backes ins Ziel zu kommen. Da er beim letzten Lauf in Kelmis 13 Plätze hinter mir war, sollte das wohl auch ein leichtes sein. Dachte ich!
> Im Glauben, ich wäre bereits vor ihm, teilte ich mir das Rennen ein. So richtig Druck hatte ich von Anfang an nicht in den Beinen. Ist schließlich das letzte Rennen der Saison.
> ...




HUHU

Respekt vor der Leistung und herzlichen Glückwunsch!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (12. September 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Respekt vor der Leistung und herzlichen Glückwunsch!!


 Du sprichst sicherlich von den fünf starken Männern !


----------



## "TWIGGY" (12. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Da ich gestern in Daun gestartet und angekommen bin  hab ich heute das Rennen in Eupen ausfallen lassen  und hab mich auf das Bilder machen beschränkt.Leider hab ich nur zwei Stellen gehabt von denen ich aus Bilder gemacht habe, ein Grund dafür war der Streckenposten der selber keine Ahnung hatte wie und wo jetzt die Strecke langgeht  .
Die Bilder die ich gemacht habe bekommt ihr hier


----------



## XCRacer (12. September 2004)

Viele schöne Bilder, Twiggy! Ich bin ja auch ein paar mal gut getroffen. DANKE! 
 Hab ich mir gleich auf meine Festplatte kopiert


----------



## IGGY (12. September 2004)

Super Leistung René   
@Twiggy nächstes mal sagste bescheid du Pfeiffe


----------



## "TWIGGY" (12. September 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Super Leistung René
> @Twiggy nächstes mal sagste bescheid du Pfeiffe


Ach ja wollte ich auch noch sagen super Leistung Rene ;-)

@ Iggy das war spontan, bin mit Frau und Kindern hingefahren und einen dritten Tag in folge hätte ich dich auch nicht ertragen können  .
Ne beim nächsten mal sag ich Bescheid bist doch mein bester


----------



## Knax (12. September 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!
...auch wenn es technisch nicht schwer gewesen ist, fand ich die strecke super; schnell halt.
@XcRacer: scheinst dich ja wieder schnell erholt zu haben. im ziel sahst du nicht gerade gesund aus...
mfg,
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (12. September 2004)

So, da bin ich nochmal...

habe jetzt die Bilder von Eupen hochgeladen. Sind auch ein paar von Fahrern/innen dabei, die ich nicht kenne. Wenn jemand etwas in höherer Auflösung findet; einfach mailen !
Das letzte Bild ist echt die Krönung ! Da ist beim Abbauen im Start/Ziel-Bereich der Guy Putters beinahe erschlagen worden...





@René: Tolle Leistung; herzlichen Glückwunsch   

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (12. September 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> @XcRacer: scheinst dich ja wieder schnell erholt zu haben. im ziel sahst du nicht gerade gesund aus...


 Na klar! Bin wieder fit! Morgen wieder training... *keuch, hust, kotz*


----------



## redrace (12. September 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> @XcRacer: scheinst dich ja wieder schnell erholt zu haben. im ziel sahst du nicht gerade gesund aus...
> mfg,
> Knax



HUHU

Wer im Ziel noch gut aussieht hat kein Rennen gefahren!!


----------



## XCRacer (12. September 2004)

*Ergebnisse sind online !*


----------



## rpo35 (12. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *Ergebnisse sind online !*



Die armen Schweine arbeiten noch dran und Du hängst ihnen schon auf der Pelle...  
Ich geh jetzt mal pennen...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Als Romain nach zwei Runden mir zurief, das Alain 15 Plätze vor mir ist, wurde ich wach und fuhr was das Zeug hällt. Eine Runde später war ich sechs Plätze hinter ihm und vor Einfahrt in die letzte Runde konnte ich ihm endlich überholen. Wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe, bin ich in der Gsamtwertung 5. und in meiner Klasse 2. geworden.


Wow,

super René. Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Und nächstes Jahr wirst Du mind. 3. in der Gesamtwertung  und 1. in deiner Klasse   .

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (13. September 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> super René. Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Und nächstes Jahr wirst Du mind. 3. in der Gesamtwertung und 1. in deiner Klasse


 Danke Jörg! Ich weiß aber nicht, ob ich nächstes Jahr wieder Rennen fahren werde. Im Moment ist bei mir die Luft raus. Kann aber nächstes Frühjahr wieder anders aussehen


----------



## RS-Hunter (13. September 2004)

@ XCRacer: Herzlichen Glückwunsch, tolle Leistung   , dein Rennverlauf hörte sich spannend an!

Und die Belgier parken wohl überall   !

Cu


----------



## Abfahrtsloser (13. September 2004)

he Rene Rene Hast de net mehr mit mir gerechnet oder warum hast du mich davon ziehen lassen ?????
Hilgers M mein Name!!!!!!!! Platz 4 in der Gesamtwertung und wenn Malmedy nicht gewesen wär dann wär ich mind. 3 geworden!!!


----------



## XCRacer (13. September 2004)

Abfahrtsloser schrieb:
			
		

> he Rene Rene Hast de net mehr mit mir gerechnet oder warum hast du mich davon ziehen lassen ?????
> Hilgers M mein Name!!!!!!!! Platz 4 in der Gesamtwertung und wenn Malmedy nicht gewesen wär dann wär ich mind. 3 geworden!!!


 Stimmt! Dich hatte ich nicht "unter Beobachtung" 
 Aber ich habe mich auch nur auf die Gesamtwertung in der Klasse Masters1 konzentriert und da bin ich Zweiter!

 Ja, wenn ich in Einruhr nicht mit Magen-Darm-Erkrankung gefahren wäre, dann... aber "was wäre wenn" zählt nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (14. September 2004)

Da ist es doch passiert ! Ich habe mich von einem Abfahrtsloser überrumpeln lassen 

 Und der Holger Sewing hat mich auch noch überholt, weil der Meik gekniffen hat 

 Allerdings bin ich, wie erhofft zweiter in meiner Klasse und bin damit mehr als zufrieden!

 Glückwunsch an allen Teilnehmern und Respekt vor Jean-Louis Crutze ! Der Kerl fährt Masters3, ist stolze 54 Jährchen alt. Er ist Zweiter over all und hat mich, sowie weitere 393 Biker hinter sich gelassen! WOW !!!


----------



## redrace (15. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Und der Holger Sewing hat mich auch noch überholt, weil der Meik gekniffen hat



Du hast ja so recht!! Aber ich war schön mit Edith in der Eifel wandern und das hat mir mit Sicherheit gut getan. Nächstes Jahr sieht wieder alles anders aus!!
Obwohl ich ja noch eine Rechnung mit Michael Mintert aus Bad Driburg offen hatte hab ich auf einen Start verzichtet. Da sieht man mal das ich auch vergeben kann


----------



## Abfahrtsloser (15. September 2004)

tja so n scheiss !! da hat der Holger mich noch überholt !!!


----------



## La Bruja (29. September 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist ja nicht so, als hätte ich nichts getan: ich war beim cross-duathlon in kesternich am start: 5,2km laufen 16,8km MTB 2,2km laufen
> war nicht schlecht, vor allem die 1.000 höhenmeter
> Knax


  Hi knax
hab noch werkzeug in meiner tasche gefunden, denke das ist deins
ach ja, mach weiter so   
...dann wirst du (wenn ich keine techn. probleme hab  ) vor mir auf dem podest stehn-nächstes jahr wird unser rennen!
kesternich war übrigens klasse, oder?


----------



## La Bruja (29. September 2004)

hallo zusammen
kann mir einer sagen wann wo und wie denn die gesamtsiegerehrung stattfindet
danke moni


----------



## XCRacer (29. September 2004)

La Bruja schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen
> kann mir einer sagen wann wo und wie denn die gesamtsiegerehrung stattfindet
> danke moni


 Am 6.Nov. in St.Vith

 Wenn du in deiner Klasse unter den Top3 bist, wirst du angeschrieben und eingeladen.

 Näheres hier unter www.vor-cycling.be


----------



## Knax (29. September 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!
die gesamt-siegerehrung ist am 6.11. in St. Vith...da war wohl jemand eine minute schneller ts!
nächstes jahr wird gerocked   
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (6. November 2004)

Bin gerade frisch zurück vom der großen Siegerehrung des Euregio-MTB-Cup in St.Vith. Ich war schwer beeindruckt, wie voll der Saal war. Geschätzte 250-300 Radsportler und befreundete Vereine des Ausrichters RSV St.Vith traffen sich dort. Viele kamen gar nur bis in den Vorraum, weil der Saal proppe voll war.

   Nettes Rahmenprogramm mit einer Karnevalsgruppe und einer Trailshow. Lecker Chips und Schnittchen wurden serviert. 

 Die ersten drei jeder Klasse wurden geehrt und bekamen einen Pokal sowie einen Umschlag mit Bares. Manche Niederländer nahmen eine 250km Anfahrt in Kauf. Mancher Deutscher (Holger Sewig) hielt das wohl nicht für nötig!

   Sehr schön aufgezogen. Da hat sich die 130km Anfahrt gelohnt 







Hier alle Bilder


----------



## rpo35 (6. November 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gerade frisch zurück vom der großen Siegerehrung des Euregio-MTB-Cup in St.Vith. Ich war schwer beeindruckt, wie voll der Saal war. Geschätzte 250-300 Radsportler und befreundete Vereine des Ausrichters RSV St.Vith traffen sich dort. Viele kamen gar nur bis in den Vorraum, weil der Saal proppe voll war.
> 
> Nettes Rahmenprogramm mit einer Karnevalsgruppe und einer Trailshow. Lecker Chips und Schnittchen wurden serviert.
> 
> ...



Sehr schön; der Bilder-Server ist mal wieder weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

